# Just registered - not very registered



## Helsbels (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi,

I have been regularly reading this site over the last 3 years, as I have had two years of fertility treatment, an ectopic pregnancy, two rounds of IVF (John Radcliffe -Oxford), a bumpy pregnancy (serval months of bleeding), and now have a lovely baby boy called Dylan. Born 9/4/04, who will hopefully sleep long enough for me to write this.

This board has answered lots of my questions, and provided lots of support, even though I never managed to pluck up enough courage to register.

I am now enjoying my maternity leave in the summer sunshine, while trying to lose my preganacy weight ready for my next attempt which is planned for December 

Sorry I have not managed to attach a picture, but this is all very new to me.

Helen - and a still sleeping Dylan


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to the site but have been looking at the messages for a couple of months now on and off. I am 32 and have been trying for over four years - we've been recommended for IUI but if I want to have it on the NHS I need to lose two stone in weight, which I'm trying to do but it isn't easy. ^bunches^. 

Thanks for all the inspirational messages and good luck to you all.

Rachael


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Helen

Welcome to Fertility friends - glad you have finaly plucked up the courage to join us (formaly ), congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy, we look forward to supporting you through your upcoming cycle in December (how exciting) and maybe youwould like to join in with the mummys place to chat aswell.

All the very best of luck

Mel

x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Rachel

 Welcome to the site 

I hope we can offer you all the support you will need to lose your weight and also through your IUI.

All the very best of luck

Mel

x x


----------



## Noodley (Aug 3, 2004)

HI Helen,
I am under the John Radcliffe as well - please could you tell me who you are under - i am seeing Prof Barlow..... but i must admit i am not over enthusastic about the help i have recieved.

Massive congrats for you little boy!

Lots of love Jo


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Helen,

Welcome to FF! Wow three years looking is a long time! Glad you made the decision to join us.

Laine x


----------



## Helsbels (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the encouragement to post  

Rachel Md - good luck with the weight loss - I had to lose weight for my first IVF cycle, and lost 3.5 stones - but I'm still overweight now. Knowing it would affect my IVF chances made loads of difference to my motivation, and is the only time I have ever actually lost weight.

Noodley - I have only ever seen Dr Comber at the Jon Radcliffe, and only went there for the IVF cycle. He seems really good and very helpful.


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hiya
Welcome to the site, you are so right in as much as this site provides a lot of support for us all.
Congratulations of your healthy happy little boy & good luck for your next try.
Chick


----------

